# Final Flight of Discovery OV-103



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it is fitting that perhaps my last model kit was this subject. I have had some major health issues that have prevented me from doing much of anything I used to do. A major stroke, high blood pressure, diabetes, 5 heart attacks, quadrupal bypass surgery, 3 stents, etc. have pretty much side lined me. So this is by far my crowning achievement in model building. It is the 1/72 scale 4D Vision/Famemasters Cutaway Space Shuttle combined with the old Monogram Tank and Boosters from the Full Stack kit. If I gotta Go out, what a way to go! It's GIGANTIC! A full 31 and a half inches tall, and 13 inches wide!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

...More Pics.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks good!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

...just a couple more!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Excellent shuttle model!


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

She's beautiful. If this be the end, you've gone out with a bang, not a whimper. Ad astra.

Jeff


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Perfect!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Good luck Herb,I know how you feel,I had to sell of some big projects including a Custom Replicas Nautilus as I thought I would never be able to sit long enough at a table to build models again,I am not fit enough to hold down a regular job but after four years of percevierance(hope I spelled that right...lol)and physio I can now sit at a table for about 30 mins without my legs playing up.....so I'm back to modelling on a slow schedule and I hope thats how it works out for your good self,your projects cant help but inspire,
cheers Gordon M


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That, my friend, is awesome!

And it's always nice to meet someone who's in worse shape than myself.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very cool model. I work directly on the shuttle for NASA mechanisms engineering at KSC and have since 1979. I have been in and about everything showing on your orbiter, including deep inside the wings. And obviously I have been up and down a stacked shuttle in the VAB and at the pad and your stack is amazing as well. Your accuracy and attention to detail are excellent for a model. But a question if I may, is the orbiter a kit that is available? I plan to do a full blown model when I retire at the end of the year. Also, as noted on the other board, good luck, you should get well soon and that stack of models I am sure you have somewhere to build is good impetus.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Bob, I used to work at Hampton Langley and JSC as a contractor for Lockheed Martin, so I have a lot of familiarity with the Shuttles. The kit of the shuttle is here at this link (Best Price) http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYJU5&P=FR , the tank and boosters will be tougher to get as it is an old Monogram kit long out of production. They sometimes pop up on E-bay from time to time.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Excellent work, Dr. Herb!!! Great details and beautiful overall look!!! - Denis


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Herb once again you've done it. :woohoo: I'm not really a real space modeler nor one for the cut away style. But seeing what can be done right could certainly sway one. :thumbsup:

Get well mate and good luck with the recovery.

Cheers,

Alec :wave:


----------

